# emerge -uDav world dauert ewig

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich habe einen Desktop PC (1GB Ram, Sempron 2800) , meinen Arbeitsrechner, bei dem habe ich folgende Freigaben in /etc/exports:

```

 /usr/portage/   192.168.1.3/24(sync,no_root_squash,rw)

/var/cache/edb   192.168.1.3/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash)
```

Wird auf dem Rechner meiner Tochter (Athlon 2000, 768 MB) eingebunden über

```

franks:/usr/portage     /usr/portage    nfs     intr,bg,suid,rw,auto,user,rsize=8192,wsize=8192 0 0

franks:/var/cache/edb   /var/cache/edb  nfs     rw,intr,suid,bg,auto
```

Mache ich jetzt ein 

```
emerge -uDav world
```

dauert das schon mal 20-30 Minuten. Ist im Verhältmnis zum "Server" der es aus dem I-Net zieht sehr lange. Woran könnte das liegen?

Tips??

Danke Frank

----------

## manuels

Moin

was meinst du mit 20-30min?

Ist das die Dauer der Berechnung der Abhängigkeiten oder des ganzen Emerge-Vorgangs?

----------

## deranonyme

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Moin
> 
> was meinst du mit 20-30min?
> 
> Ist das die Dauer der Berechnung der Abhängigkeiten oder des ganzen Emerge-Vorgangs?

 

Die Dauer der Berechnung, der Rest ist ja immer unterschiedlich lang.

Frank

----------

## manuels

Kann daran liegen, dass beim Berechnen viele kleine Dateien übertragen werden müssen und nfs nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.

Ist aber nur ne Theorie.

----------

## musv

Hab's bei mir mal ausprobiert. Da dauert es nur ein paar Sekunden.

Unterschiede zu Deiner Konfiguration:

/var/cache/edb nutz ich nicht über nfs

/etc/exports:

/usr/portage            fehlermelder(ro,all_squash,async,no_subtree_check)

/etc/fstab:

blechkasten:/usr/portage                /usr/portage            nfs     ro,noauto,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,hard,intr     0 0

Die Option async und no_subtree_check könnten einiges an Geschwindigkeitszuwachs bewirken. 

Wie sieht's eigentlich aus, wenn du irgendwas anderes über nfs schickst, ist da die Übertragung ebenfalls so langsam?

----------

## deranonyme

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hab's bei mir mal ausprobiert. Da dauert es nur ein paar Sekunden.
> 
> Unterschiede zu Deiner Konfiguration:
> 
> /var/cache/edb nutz ich nicht über nfs
> ...

 

Ich hab die Optionen (jetzt) auch so gesetzt. Ist aber nicht schneller geworden. Sieht man auch irgendwie an dem Slash, der sich bei Emerge Operationen so dreht. Der bleibt auf dem Client fast immer ne ganze Weile stehen. Die Netzwerkverbindung selbst läuft beim Dateitransfer mit knapp 10 MB/s. Übers NFS muss ich noch testen.

Frank

----------

